# Bottom Feeders?



## SouthernJustice (Jul 8, 2005)

Do any of you guys have an idea as to the best type of bottom feeder / Scavenger I could use for my 10 gallon (see bottom for details) ? I used to have the "Red Claw Crab" but he took a patriotic exit. I've seen some of those catfish type fish and the scavenger sharks that do a pretty good job cleaning the bottom of the tank and I've also read about ghost shrimp, however I am concerned about space, compatability, etc... (Keep in mind the MALE BETTA here.) Any suggesstions?


----------



## Stephie (Jul 19, 2005)

My best advice is shrimp, but I get that from my years with saltwater, and I have my saltwater cleaner shrimp... so I have no idea for freshwater.


----------



## euRasian32 (May 19, 2005)

a couple of cories if you've got the room, although 4-6 for a comfortable school is recommended, 2 would be the bare minimum IMO.

I had 6 cycling my 125, all they did was swim and sift through the sand.


----------

